# Remind me again - why am I doing this?



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I just talked to my endo and let her know that my nodule is an absolute beast, and I'm pretty sure I want it out. After we chatted a bit, she said that if she was in my situation, she'd opt for the surgery. She got me a referral to the surgeon I had chosen, and within 30 minutes, their office called me and got me set up with an appointment. (That is one EFFICIENT hospital!)

So...I'm freaking out a little bit, and I need some encouragement. Remind me again - why am I opting for surgery?

Yeah, I know...food getting stuck...nodule pressing on my trachea...there's a golf ball-sized alien living in my neck... But...the FNA was benign! That's enough reason to run screaming, right?

Please throw any encouragement my way! I totally want to back out, now that the pre-op visit is scheduled!!!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

IF I recall, although your FNA was benign, you had solid nodule, correct? The FNA is only part of the puzzle, it doesn't tell you everything. Just what they tested was benign, no way with FNA to tell if everything is clear. With that size and the problems you are having, I'd be jumping up and down when the Doc suggested taking it out. I just had mine out two weeks ago and I'm so glad. Ready to more forward now!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You will feel so much better after. Put some golf balls in your back pockets and see how that feels..then take them out!  Sorry, I was just so glad to send mine packing!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

THANK YOU!!!!! This is the kind of encouragement I need!!! Please keep 'em coming, lest I run screaming!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

It's also a great reason to eat lots of ice cream!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adagio said:


> I just talked to my endo and let her know that my nodule is an absolute beast, and I'm pretty sure I want it out. After we chatted a bit, she said that if she was in my situation, she'd opt for the surgery. She got me a referral to the surgeon I had chosen, and within 30 minutes, their office called me and got me set up with an appointment. (That is one EFFICIENT hospital!)
> 
> So...I'm freaking out a little bit, and I need some encouragement. Remind me again - why am I opting for surgery?
> 
> ...


The biggest reason would be to make sure you don't have cancer; the pathologist will give your ex-gland a good going over!

When is your surgery?


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't have my surgery scheduled yet, but I'm shooting for the end of August. I have a consultation with my surgeon on 7/16, so I guess I'll find out then!

And you're so right, Andros and shellebean - I want to be SURE it's not cancer! The FNA only goes so far...too many "what ifs" to leave it in here!

Ice cream? Heck yes!!! Actually, I can't do REAL ice cream, since I don't do well with dairy...but I do happen to make the world's best fudgesicles (they put Jell-O Pudding Pops to shame), so I'll be sure to have a stash of those ready for when I come home!

This is definitely challenging, but I'm so thankful for all of the support I'm receiving on this site! I couldn't do this alone...you're all wonderful!


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi! This is my 1st post, but I wanted to say- yes, if you are confident in your surgeon, then go for it!!! I had a TT 3 weeks ago for Graves Disease. I had some nodules (small) and they were tested (benign). I'm very, very happy that I had surgery. I feel a whole lot better now than I did before. I'm on Synthroid now 100 mcg (I get my labs done in a few weeks to check the dose). I was nervous too, but am happy with my decision.

Alexis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adenure said:


> Hi! This is my 1st post, but I wanted to say- yes, if you are confident in your surgeon, then go for it!!! I had a TT 3 weeks ago for Graves Disease. I had some nodules (small) and they were tested (benign). I'm very, very happy that I had surgery. I feel a whole lot better now than I did before. I'm on Synthroid now 100 mcg (I get my labs done in a few weeks to check the dose). I was nervous too, but am happy with my decision.
> 
> Alexis


Welcome and thank you so much for encouraging our poster!


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

adagio said:


> I don't have my surgery scheduled yet, but I'm shooting for the end of August. I have a consultation with my surgeon on 7/16, so I guess I'll find out then!
> 
> And you're so right, Andros and shellebean - I want to be SURE it's not cancer! The FNA only goes so far...too many "what ifs" to leave it in here!
> 
> ...


Hey! You can't just state you make the world's best fudgesicles and not tell us how!!! I love a good fudgesicle, but they have gotten pretty terrible lately.

Oh, and I am thrilled that my thyroid is gone. I forgot it was actually possible to swallow more than just mashed potatoes.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

DonnaK said:


> Hey! You can't just state you make the world's best fudgesicles and not tell us how!!! I love a good fudgesicle, but they have gotten pretty terrible lately.
> 
> Oh, and I am thrilled that my thyroid is gone. I forgot it was actually possible to swallow more than just mashed potatoes.


Thanks again for the encouragement, everyone!!!!!!

Here's the fudgesicle recipe:

1 c. Thai Kitchen coconut milk, divided
2 bananas
3/4 c. unsweetened cocoa powder
3/4 c. agave nectar
1 packet Knox gelatin

Chill 1/4 c. coconut milk.

Boil remaining 3/4 c. coconut milk in a small saucepan. Turn off heat. Sprinkle Knox gelatin over cold coconut milk and let sit for 1 minute. Add boiled coconut milk and stir until gelatin is dissolved, about 5 minutes (it will be chunky!)

Place bananas, cocoa powder, agave nectar, and coconut milk/gelatin mixture in a blender, and blend until smooth. Pour into popsicle molds and freeze for 18-24 hours.

Best...fudgesicles...ever... And there's no sugar or dairy!!!!!

I'll be eating a ton of these post-surgery...


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks!! I'll be picking up what I need tomorrow and give it a try! :hugs:


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm waiting for my surgery to scheduled as well. My right lobe is enlarged - hyper and pressing into my esophagus. I also found out I have a bad parathyroid on the left side. Thought that might be a problem until the surgeon wanted to take the whole thyroid out. Turns out I have several nodes on the right that might cause me problems in a couple of years (another surgery). I elected one surgery and medication. Hang in there - we'll both make it through.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Uuuugh...that doesn't sound like fun at all! I hope your surgery goes well!

My thyroid just decided to go "boa constrictor" on my trachea about a half hour ago. I'm not questioning it too much any more. I want this thing out of me! Seriously, it's really tight in there. I'm trying not to panic, but this is really uncomfortable!

I need to remember this when I decide that I might want to back out of the surgery. I don't want the boa constrictor around my trachea any more!


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

No, you do NOT want the boa around your trachea anymore! And putting it off just gives it a change to get even worse. I have said that I wish I hadn't had to have mine out, but I had no choice, however - the feeling in there with it gone now is sooooo nice! The being hypo until I am optimized isn't too great, but I know I'll get there and finally be able to get on with living!!


----------

